# What do you guys do to cheer youself up?



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

I've been feeling pretty bad the last couple of days. I've been failing at everything lately, and i dont have the motivation to get up again and try it for the 10th time...
So i ask you guys, what do you do to cheer yourself up?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I've been feeling pretty bad the last couple of days. I've been failing at everything lately, and i dont have the motivation to get up again and try it for the 10th time...
> So i ask you guys, what do you do to cheer yourself up?


Visit family, socialize, watch something funny.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Visit family, socialize, watch something funny.


My family isnt very nice, all my friends are gone atm and i tried that already.


----------



## rizzod (Apr 14, 2016)

Pizza Night and Vidya Games. I rarely do it these days, so when I'm feeling down, I do that.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2016)

Being someone who has suffered with depression her entire life, I find a lot of things tends to brighten my day. A lot of times it's just simple sunlight, spending too much time inside really can worsen depression. A long walk listening to your favorite music and getting some fresh air can do the mind some good.
I am not much of a social person, but being social also helps a lot. Just going out and going to the mall for hours doing nothing, but goofing off can help.
And on my own personal note, I often turn to my religion because it's something that I am passionate about.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Its just that everyone around me is better than me. They are better at school, they have friends and they have people they can talk to if they feel down. Most of my "friends" left me because im not that popular and i go somewhere else all the time.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 14, 2016)

Personally, I like to do some video editing when I'm feeling down.
Also, playing some video games I played a long time ago, because I'm "rediscovering" the game (don't really know how to call that).


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 14, 2016)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Visit family, socialize, watch something funny.



Not all family are nice.. I have seen some families have a children and still have a heartless. Some parents do not deserve to live and breath. Sadly. Anyway.. Sometimes socialize isn't working. I think a person who have a trust friend or a relative who love this person dearly will cheer this person up.



TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Personally, I like to do some video editing when I'm feeling down.
> Also, playing some video games I played a long time ago, because I'm "rediscovering" the game (don't really know how to call that).



Wow.... those things don't love you back, you know. Maybe a dog or cat to keep busy or a trust friend or a relative who love you dearly and show care. I know not families are loving at all. I have seen some of them. Disgusting parents, really.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Watch School Rumble...great, fun anime...full of people that will make you feel like a super star. XD


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

TheKawaiiDesu said:


> Personally, I like to do some video editing when I'm feeling down.
> Also, playing some video games I played a long time ago, because I'm "rediscovering" the game (don't really know how to call that).


Nostalgia maybe?


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Apr 14, 2016)

Youtube "Best of Family Feud"


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Nostalgia maybe?



Yes, watching old cartoons or playing old video games will usually remind you of better times in the past, which can actually cause your brain to release chemicals to make you feel all warm & fuzzy.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Nostalgia maybe?


Probably, but sometimes it's more like "anti-nostalgia", as I can't believe how shitty some games I used to love as a kid are


----------



## nxwing (Apr 14, 2016)

Play some good ol' games. Watch some series. Watch a few movies. Read a few books. Fap (I'm serious about this one)


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Play some good ol' games. Watch some series. Watch a few movies. Read a few books. Fap (I'm serious about this one)


Well thats a different way to solve this problem


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

LOL, indeed.  That one can backfire, though, and remind you how lonely you are.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Apr 14, 2016)

Video games or old Steven Seagal movies. Or both.


----------



## CloudCocopuffs (Apr 14, 2016)

Take a hot shower, thats what i do.


----------



## mammastuffing (Apr 14, 2016)

Have a smoke.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Go for a walk or go somewhere there is a fair number of people and just people watch.  This CAN make you sad because you're not interacting, but sometimes people watching can infuse you with the energy and emotions of the people around you.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 14, 2016)

mammastuffing said:


> Have a smoke.











3DSPoet said:


> Go for a walk or go somewhere there is a fair number of people and just people watch.  This CAN make you sad because you're not interacting, but sometimes people watching can infuse you with the energy and emotions of the people around you.


Well, personally being around people I don't know just makes me nervous


----------



## tpax (Apr 14, 2016)

If I'm feeling down, I remember myself that it's useless to feel down. Nothing will change. There is abolutely no reason to feel down, even if your brain may try to force it on yourself.
In bad times, I put on my asics and go out for a run. I run until I totaly feel exhausted, then I got home, take a shower, dring a cup of tee.
Also a protip from me: Never ever compare yourself to others. No, they are not better than you. You can't measure it that way. Someone may be better in math, or in making friends, or in picking up girls. But that doesn't mean they are better than you, it just means that you probably haven't found your passion of you just wasn't aware enough to see your strenghs. 
Also, I found out that the thing that brought me the most joy was to leave my comfort zone as often as possible.


----------



## Albireo6972 (Apr 14, 2016)

I learn something new, odd but true. I find when I learn something new, like a new programming language, or something like how to modify a console, it helps to cheer me up as I am using my brain for good.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Albireo6972 said:


> I learn something new, odd but true. I find when I learn something new, like a new programming language, or something like how to modify a console, it helps to cheer me up as I am using my brain for good.



This is actually REALLY good advice!  It's true.  If you are feeling inferior to others, find a way to better yourself, to expand who you are.  The euphoric release of "figuring something out" will usually override the feeling of being worthless.


----------



## DaFixer (Apr 14, 2016)

Easy drink very good beer:


----------



## migles (Apr 14, 2016)

nxwing said:


> Play some good ol' games. Watch some series. Watch a few movies. Read a few books. Fap (I'm serious about this one)





Justinde75 said:


> Well thats a different way to solve this problem



neh, pleasants.
my answer to OP is:
do a big fap session, until your balls hurt for 2 days.
do it once, make a 10 minute break, do it a second time, give it 20 or more minutes, and so on...
by the 5th time you almost stop breathing for a moment and that's where you stop...

you will get so tired that you don't care anymore about being sad

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mammastuffing said:


> Have a smoke.


another peasant, smoke just gives you some calm, and not everyone smokes >:C


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Its just that everyone around me is better than me. They are better at school, they have friends and they have people they can talk to if they feel down. Most of my "friends" left me because im not that popular and i go somewhere else all the time.


I kinda went through that in elementary school. It was tough, you know? Especially for a little kid.

As for cheering your self up, just do things you like. Play some games, go online. Look at stuff that interests you. Make some friends online, it's a big world out there, there's bound to be someone you can befriend. Hell, I have better friends online than I do in real life.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

tpax said:


> If I'm feeling down, I remember myself that it's useless to feel down. Nothing will change. There is abolutely no reason to feel down, even if your brain may try to force it on yourself.
> In bad times, I put on my asics and go out for a run. I run until I totaly feel exhausted, then I got home, take a shower, dring a cup of tee.
> Also a protip from me: Never ever compare yourself to others. No, they are not better than you. You can't measure it that way. Someone may be better in math, or in making friends, or in picking up girls. But that doesn't mean they are better than you, it just means that you probably haven't found your passion of you just wasn't aware enough to see your strenghs.
> Also, I found out that the thing that brought me the most joy was to leave my comfort zone as often as possible.


Well a cup of tee sounds nice..


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Albireo6972 said:


> I learn something new, odd but true. I find when I learn something new, like a new programming language, or something like how to modify a console, it helps to cheer me up as I am using my brain for good.


The problem is im bad at almost everything... I just fail all the time and it just makes me even more frustrated..


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Well a cup of tee sounds nice..


Coffea FTW


----------



## tech3475 (Apr 14, 2016)

Today I wasted money and 6 hours going to attend group work no one but me showed up to during a time when I really didn't have ****ing time to do so.

To compensate I had a nice kebab, a few drinks and I'm going through my boxset of MASH.

Would I recommend this to anyone? No, Did this help me, **** yes.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I kinda went through that in elementary school. It was tough, you know? Especially for a little kid.
> 
> As for cheering your self up, just do things you like. Play some games, go online. Look at stuff that interests you. Make some friends online, it's a big world out there, there's bound to be someone you can befriend. Hell, I have better friends online than I do in real life.


Most of the people i talk to online ignore me after 2 days. Its pretty sad.


----------



## Albireo6972 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> The problem is im bad at almost everything... I just fail all the time and it just makes me even more frustrated..


Failure is how we learn, I'm not perfect and I fail all the time, we just have to look at those failures as a guide on what we need to fix. Its not a bad thing to fail, if anything its a good thing, it allows us to learn.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> The problem is im bad at almost everything... I just fail all the time and it just makes me even more frustrated..



You're not bad at everything...just ALMOST everything...so find the things you are good at....or if there's something you're bad at, but want to be good at...practice it! 

Find one thing that you're REALLY good at (there must be at least 1!) and whenever you feel you can't do anything right...do that 1 thing!


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> The problem is im bad at almost everything... I just fail all the time and it just makes me even more frustrated..






Justinde75 said:


> Most of the people i talk to online ignore me after 2 days. Its pretty sad.


That just makes them assholes.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> You are never going to get anywhere thinking negatively like that. You should go outside, get some sunshine, make some friends, and just have fun. If there is a local arcade or something near by that you enjoy, go there and just let loose. Or, find something that you enjoy doing. I personally like working on personal projects that I have when I feel sad. I like to create products with wood in my free time, but this isn't very accessible to most people. Finding something you like to do really takes your mind off most things in life.


I walked around the park for 2 hours today, ate some ice cream and the wheater was nice, but i just saw too many happy people to be happy myself..
And the problem is i dont have any friends that have the same interests as me


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 14, 2016)

It depends on what is responsible for my stress. 
- If I've just had a long day, I veg out in front of some random comedy show on Netflix or something.
- If someone has pissed me off, I play Rocksmith 2014, try to learn a new song.
- If it's a financial problem, I search through my expansive DVD collection to see what can be sacrificed for the greater good/rent. 
- Any time my ex girlfriend or my family are involved I usually end up stabbing a box to death with my katana or something, simply because the box won't press charges. 
- If I'm generally just feeling blue or life is boring, I buy myself some pointless shiny thing.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Apr 14, 2016)

I suffer from depression because of loneliness, and coding makes me not to think about it. It also makes me feel useful to something, which is good.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> What do you like to do? Play video games? Watch anime? You don't have to be good at it, it just has to be something you enjoy doing.


Well i like games i guess


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 14, 2016)

When I'm feeling down I usually draw cute things and stick them online, it cheers me up when people like my work.


----------



## Katsumi San (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I've been feeling pretty bad the last couple of days. I've been failing at everything lately, and i dont have the motivation to get up again and try it for the 10th time...
> So i ask you guys, what do you do to cheer yourself up?



I am otaku girl so not many friends after leave high school. Sometime is become lonely, but recent I am use YouTube and find user "ownage pranks". I am feeling little depressed but, watch two videos I am laughing and become happy. Perhaps break of daily routine doing is best to ease mind. One time I leave internet for 3 weeks, is make my mind less clouded(?).


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I suffer from depression because of loneliness, and coding makes me not to think about it. It also makes me feel useful to something, which is good.


You are useful o: you made the best CFW ever

... Now I feel bad for ever calling ARN bloated ;-;


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I suffer from depression because of loneliness, and coding makes me not to think about it. It also makes me feel useful to something, which is good.


Maybe its because i really feel Useless.. I was gone from school a couple of days and i got a warm welcome of: "Oh no not him again.." and wierd looks. 
I had a job interview today too, i hope atleast that goes well...


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I walked around the park for 2 hours today, ate some ice cream and the wheater was nice, but i just saw too many happy people to be happy myself..
> And the problem is i dont have any friends that have the same interests as me



Ha, welcome to my world!  I will be 36 years old next week (yeah, I'm OLD!) and I still suffer from random social anxiety and depression...I constantly question my own worth and spend way too much time assessing and evaluating my failures.  

If you fall into the trap of truly believing that you have no skills, no talents, and that you are unlovable, you will become all those things, eventually!  Once you accept those things as true, you'll get comfortable (miserable, but comfortable) with those feelings and you'll lose your desire to move beyond them.  

Here's an experiment for you to try...next time you're out and about around people...look for groups of people with an odd number (1, 3, 5, etc).  Guarantee there's one of those odd numbers that feels left out or lonely DESPITE being in those groups.  Just push through your social anxiety and say hello to the group.  The worst thing that could happen is they ignore or belittle you....if you've already hit bottom, the only way to go is up!


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Well atleast you guys kinda care about my problems.
Thanks really.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> When I'm feeling down I usually draw cute things and stick them online, it cheers me up when people like my work.


I cant draw


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 14, 2016)

Aurora Wright said:


> I suffer from depression because of loneliness, and coding makes me not to think about it. It also makes me feel useful to something, which is good.


I understand this feeling. It's partly what prevents me from staying on one OS for long periods of time. Once I've done everything I can with it and it's done and settled, I need to move on because I can't enjoy it anymore because I am not working on anything anymore.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Yeah, no problem!
> 
> 'Temp may seem like a scary place, but we actually are still people behind this wall known as the internet!



They should totally put something like that up as the site mission statement!

GBATemp: We're scary sometimes, but we care!


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Apr 14, 2016)

Dude you shouldnt feel bad that people dont like you at school. I didnt give a shit what people thought about me and you shouldnt give a shit either.


----------



## anhminh (Apr 14, 2016)

You could always masturbate.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> Dude you shouldnt feel bad that people dont like you at school. I didnt give a shit what people thought about me and you shouldnt give a shit either.


Well i hope i can start new once i get a job


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Gingerbread Crumb said:


> Dude you shouldnt feel bad that people dont like you at school. I didnt give a shit what people thought about me and you shouldnt give a shit either.



Good advice, but not as easy as it sounds.  If you have social anxiety and you're painfully shy, then the lack of people who care about you becomes like a throbbing headache that you're CONSTANTLY aware of...there is no tuning it out or ignoring it without some sort of intervention, whether that be distracting yourself or finding help.  Which is what our friend here is trying to do.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

3DSPoet said:


> Good advice, but not as easy as it sounds.  If you have social anxiety and you're painfully shy, then the lack of people who care about you becomes like a throbbing headache that you're CONSTANTLY aware of...there is no tuning it out or ignoring it without some sort of intervention, whether that be distracting yourself or finding help.  Which is what our friend here is trying to do.


Im not shy but i just cant find people that care about me. They say they care about me but they actually dont. They leave you for other people that are better at school, more popular or are just better than you.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Apr 14, 2016)

3DSPoet said:


> Good advice, but not as easy as it sounds.  If you have social anxiety and you're painfully shy, then the lack of people who care about you becomes like a throbbing headache that you're CONSTANTLY aware of...there is no tuning it out or ignoring it without some sort of intervention, whether that be distracting yourself or finding help.  Which is what our friend here is trying to do.


Dude when I hear stuff like this I wish I was in their school because I would hang out with them and show them how people that say shit all the time are just garbage that needs a good scare.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Guy50570 said:


> Then you shouldn't be hanging out or caring about any of those people. They aren't "real" friends.


Yeah, but they're all i have. My family doesnt care and my "friends" dont do it either


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Yeah, but they're all i have. My family doesnt care and my "friends" dont do it either


All you need is a new place to meet new people like you said your job. So for now youll have to endure dude.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Yeah, but they're all i have. My family doesnt care and my "friends" dont do it either


Not even your immediate family?

Those are like, the only people I have.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

It really hurts you when you find out that people dont care about you and bully you because of everything. The whole class bullied me once only because i forgot to make myself food for school and i bought one burger because i hadn't eaten for 2 days and now they say that i only think about food which is not true. I just dont get thier humor. Is it supposed to be funny?


----------



## Aurora Wright (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Im not shy but i just cant find people that care about me. They say they care about me but they actually dont. They leave you for other people that are better at school, more popular or are just better than you.


This is the way I feel, in a nutshell. I'm in the autism spectrum and this makes me hard to interact with people to begin with. What I feel I miss is a deep, genuine connection with someone. When I try, and I give it my best, it's always a failure.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Yeah, but they're all i have. My family doesnt care and my "friends" dont do it either



Are you on Facebook?  have you tried looking for local groups (or even not local).  I know it's more online people, but you might be able to find new people to talk to regularly who have similar interests/problems as you.

There are also sites dedicated to helping people meet people in real life.  (an example would be meetup.com, though, honestly, there's not many groups local to me that interest me ).

This might sound silly, but you could even try posting in a local newspaper or craigslist of the type of people you want to hang out with!

JUST REMEMBER! Meeting people from online can be very dangerous, so never meet anyone new in private...a public place, lots of people, easy escape route should it be needed.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Not even your immediate family?
> 
> Those are like, the only people I have.


My Mother tries to make me feel bad where ever she can. I only have to come home she shouts at me for no reason. She calls me useless and stupid, even if i do nothing. My Dad doesnt live with me anymore. My brother has his own live. That's everything i have.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> It really hurts you when you find out that people dont care about you and bully you because of everything. The whole class bullied me once only because i forgot to make myself food for school and i bought one burger because i hadn't eaten for 2 days and now they say that i only think about food which is not true. I just dont get thier humor. Is it supposed to be funny?


They bullied you because of what you ate? Are they fucking retarded?

I was bullied a lot as a kid too, but not for retarded reasons like that. Generally, people bully people because they're jealous of the person they bully. They have something the bully doesn't.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> They bullied you because of what you ate? Are they fucking retarded?
> 
> I was bullied a lot as a kid too, but not for retarded reasons like that. Generally, people bully people because they're jealous of the person they bully. They have something the bully doesn't.


They just want to make themselves look good.


----------



## TecXero (Apr 14, 2016)

I spend time with my girlfriend, masturbate, or play video games, depending on my mood.


----------



## Gingerbread Crumb (Apr 14, 2016)

You guys need at least one good friend. Anyway once you have one good friend you wont really need any others because you know there is at least one person who can show you a good time. Just dont get clingy guys because thats how you lose friends. As in you want to hang out with them 24/7 not taking their schedule in mind and if they dont hang out with you you threaten to do something bad to yourself or guilt trip them into doing something.


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

What Supster said is profoundly true....bullying, name calling, all of it...are all linked to jealousy of some sort.  All those people who try to tear you down are doing it because you're above them.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Im happy that i can keep myself from hurting me. That would be the worst


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 14, 2016)

I usually talk to me lil bro, complain about everything with him.

If you need to complain, hmu~


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I usually talk to me lil bro, complain about everything with him.
> 
> If you need to complain, hmu~


Thanks if i need someone to talk i'll message you.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Thanks if i need someone to talk i'll message you.



I, meself have been through a fuck ton so don't hold back~


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

One little question: When can i use the blog function? It would be pretty nice to do a little diary of my everyday life


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> One little question: When can i use the blog function? It would be pretty nice to do a little diary of my everyday life


Pretty sure you can use it when ever you want, for whatever you want.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> Pretty sure you can use it when ever you want, for whatever you want.


How? I cant see it on my profile.


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> How? I cant see it on my profile.


Blog section of the site? I'm still _fairly _new to this site.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

So it is okay to do dialy blog entries?


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> So it is okay to do dialy blog entries?


Pretty sure it is.


----------



## Olmectron (Apr 14, 2016)

I code too when I feel bad. However, I'm not an expert developer in the homebrew scene nor anything. I'm a regular Java developer who had a regular job in a regular company which made regular P.O.S. (Points of Sales) for regular people.

Hey, now I feel down.

My dream has always been to develop a game, or at least a DS/3DS homebrew, but I haven't been able to do anything of it. I just keep trying, even if I feel bad for not succeeding at the first time.

Learn coding if you don't know yet how, then make apps for the world to be a better place.

That's what I always wanted to do, but time has stolen my chances. Now I'm really old for doing that. I don't have friends either, but that's what consoles are for.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

Music with good headphones


----------



## Sliter (Apr 14, 2016)

being motivated is also a problem for me .3. I can thank guys for some help here XD


----------



## Sheimi (Apr 14, 2016)

Going on walks help a lot.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 14, 2016)

Take everything I say with a grain of salt, because I am myself a failure in this regard, but:
I think you have a low self esteem problem, and that makes you get depressed.

Regarding people you deal with on a daily basis:
Yeah there are a lot of people that will be shit to you on a daily basis, they will try to make you feel like a useless piece of shit.
The reason for that IMHO is also low self esteem on their part, trying to feel better by making you lower because they themselves feel useless.
You just have to try to find friends, people that share your interests and joys.
But be prepared for failure, always be prepared for failure, and accept failure as a part of life.

Regarding failure in meeting your own goals:
(this would include finding friends also, being left apart, etc.)
If you are failing it means you are still trying, that is good.
Never stop trying, because that is the only real and absolute failure, and that would lead to severe depression.
Learn from you failures, and try again with that you learnt.
Also, don't become obsessed with something you don't really want. If you think you are bad at something and you don't really like it, perhaps you should let it go.
Don't be afraid to fail again, to be alive means to fail sometimes and to succeed some other times.

Also, don't shut in please, shutting in is very bad for your depression, it is spirals out of control like a positive closed feedback. /killmealready

Listening to good music with some nice headphones.
Get some nice Sennheisers (I personally like HDR180, HD598, and Momentum) and try that, it may help you. <shameless plug completed>

Also for me travelling helps a lot, last time I was in Argentina it was really great against some growing depression. (but I have friends and family back there anyway)
Anyway, leave good old Germany for a couple of days, no offence intended but I've found the very reserved personality of Germans makes it difficult to connect sometimes, and that could lead to depression.
(well, at least it is somewhat hard for me to connect even with my neighbours, but I am antisocial per-se, so I shouldn't really put the blame on them)


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Take everything I say with a grain of salt, because I am myself a failure in this regard, but:
> I think you have a low self esteem problem, and that makes you get depressed.
> 
> Regarding people you deal with on a daily basis:
> ...


I always wanted to go to britian or the USA


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2016)

I listen to music when I'm feeling crappy. It doesn't always help, though.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe its because i feel kind of disconnected with the 3ds homebrew scene. I cant enter homebrew because i dont have the money for oot3d right now. Once a new free exploit releases i can finally play fire emblem fates (I think its not even out in europe yet)


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I listen to music when I'm feeling crappy. It doesn't always help, though.





Justinde75 said:


> Maybe its because i feel kind of disconnected with the 3ds homebrew scene. I cant enter homebrew because i dont have the money for oot3d right now. Once a new free exploit releases i can finally play fire emblem fates (I think its not even out in europe yet)


it's not out in EU yet. i play the japanese translation, and it's great!


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> it's not out in EU yet. i play the japanese translation, and it's great!


Im so jealous really

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@mgrev look at your likes omg


----------



## m_babble (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I've been feeling pretty bad the last couple of days. I've been failing at everything lately, and i dont have the motivation to get up again and try it for the 10th time...
> So i ask you guys, what do you do to cheer yourself up?



Your mental and emotional balance is intertwined with your physical health. Your body's processes and brain functionality are dependent on nutrition. That said, vitamins, supplements and healthy food are critical. Not to mention regular exercise. Exercise not only tunes your body, but helps purge negative emotion through exertion. Don't spread yourself too thin between people, tasks, etc.. Know when to say no to things. Give yourself love and attention and treat yourself occasionally, without remorse. Keep up!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Oh, and pot.


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 14, 2016)

find out what your problem is and smash through it

and pot


----------



## mgrev (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Im so jealous really
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @mgrev look at your likes omg


ohshit. you could check if there is a copy of oot for rental somewhere. to be honest i'd reccomend you to play the fan translation of the japanese game instead of the EU game when it comes out.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 14, 2016)

I'll just leave this here... (don't bother trying this on a phone lol)


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Apr 14, 2016)

I usually buy myself something cool. Or treat myself to pizza hut


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

mgrev said:


> ohshit. you could check if there is a copy of oot for rental somewhere. to be honest i'd reccomend you to play the fan translation of the japanese game instead of the EU game when it comes out.


Yeah i'll defenitly do it, but like i said i need a free entrypoint first. Hope a new version of Browserhax comes soon!


----------



## Deboog (Apr 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/user/12Medbe never fails.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> I'll just leave this here... (don't bother trying this on a phone lol)


What is that lol


----------



## mudassirul (Apr 14, 2016)

Watch some Korean comedy like "Hello Ghost"(2010)


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> What is that lol


Today is payday.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Today is payday.


I 
Dont
Get
It
._.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I
> Dont
> Get
> It
> ._.


Click it? It's a link lol. [link]


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Okay, so...first off, some context...I'm the computer lab teacher at an elementary school....Kinder through 5th.

This morning, I had 5th grade in here and one of the girls calls me over.  The conversation went something like this...

Girl "You want to hear a joke I learned?"
Me...hesitantly "Sure, whatcha got?"
Girl "Do you want to see a picture of my ex-wife?"
Me "Um..no?"
Girl "Me either!" followed by giggling....

Now, the joke itself isn't really that funny, but...as told by a 10 year old girl...


----------



## Supster131 (Apr 14, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Today is payday.





Justinde75 said:


> I
> Dont
> Get
> It
> ._.


I assume it's already Friday for him, which is why it's payday for him. (Generally, payday is on Friday)


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> Click it? It's a link lol. [link]


Its just a black screen haha


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 14, 2016)

Supster131 said:


> I assume it's already Friday for him, which is why it's payday for him. (Generally, payday is on Friday)


Ah, no. I get payed weekly on Thursday ;P

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> Its just a black screen haha


Are you on a desktop/laptop using chrome? I haven't tested it on anything else, but I know it doesn't work on mobile browsers.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

3DSPoet said:


> Okay, so...first off, some context...I'm the computer lab teacher at an elementary school....Kinder through 5th.
> 
> This morning, I had 5th grade in here and one of the girls calls me over.  The conversation went something like this...
> 
> ...


Its pretty funny that a 10 year old girl talks about her ex-wife xD

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Supster131 said:


> I assume it's already Friday for him, which is why it's payday for him. (Generally, payday is on Friday)


Its 19:34 thursday over here.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



XavyrrVaati said:


> I'll just leave this here... (don't bother trying this on a phone lol)


But seriously dude you made me think it was a new browser exploit because we talked about that before you posted it.


----------



## XavyrrVaati (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> But seriously dude you made me think it was a new browser exploit because we talked about that before you posted it.


LMAO, sorry I wish  XD


----------



## Super.Nova (Apr 14, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I've been feeling pretty bad the last couple of days. I've been failing at everything lately, and i dont have the motivation to get up again and try it for the 10th time...
> So i ask you guys, what do you do to cheer yourself up?


Okay, my good friend.
To put things into perspective, put yourself into my shoes for a moment and try my suggestion...

I'm suffering from SEVERE depression (diagnosed by two different consultants), am a doctor, failed nearly a dozen of exams, and to date, literally, don't have a girlfriend nor can't find one.
Shit can in NO WAY be any worse than this, but it's not like I'm dead.

The best thing one would possibly do is to channel all the shit into something positive.
In my case, I've watched "Batsu Games" by "Gaki no Tsukai" for the lolz and tough myself a shitload of things from the internet (skills and such).

Although I can't say I'm "happy as a clam" but crap isn't that heavy anymore.
In fact, I'm kind of healthily sensitizes to feeling down much.
Not to mention I'm more skilled than %99 of everyone at least 50 miles from me on various things!


Hope you don't feel as shitty as you were, and hope my suggestions help you.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

XavyrrVaati said:


> LMAO, sorry I wish  XD


----------



## qi_synergist (Apr 14, 2016)

if you fall 10 times get up 11!.. everyone handles problems differently, but it sounds like the cause of your stress is finding happiness from external sources (again may work for other people). the cup of tea does sound amazing, i may have some! but anyway, you might have to have an internal battle with your self.. most importantly you can address your problems & root causes, now address them with patience.. if you fail at something there is always a lesson that can be learned & it is only a true failure if you also fail to pay attention & act on the lessons given.

for example you have trouble finding friends w/ the same interest, be patience, work on your self for a while, accept some losses & maybe more people of your mind set will show up in your physical reality...

your reality is tend to be made up of what you primarily focus on, you focus on failures & loneliness... that's what you will get, reap what you sow.. blah blah blah lol


----------



## Faru (Apr 14, 2016)

I listen to my jams

Talk to my boo

Play vidya gaems

Mess with my brothers

Go outside and just think


----------



## Blaze163 (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm finding Hyrule Warriors Legends on my 3DS to be exceptionally good at stress relief. Nothing helps a chill out session more than smacking 3,000+ mooks upside the head. Added bonus, I've been unlocking stuff for the last couple of hours so now I have Link's Gauntlet weapon, so I can smash said 3,000+ mooks upside the head with a big-ass metal ball on a chain. Not gonna lie, a lot of those little goblin critters have powderized skulls right about now.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 14, 2016)

Blaze163 said:


> I'm finding Hyrule Warriors Legends on my 3DS to be exceptionally good at stress relief. Nothing helps a chill out session more than smacking 3,000+ mooks upside the head. Added bonus, I've been unlocking stuff for the last couple of hours so now I have Link's Gauntlet weapon, so I can smash said 3,000+ mooks upside the head with a big-ass metal ball on a chain. Not gonna lie, a lot of those little goblin critters have powderized skulls right about now.


I only played the demo of the game. Its really fun to destroy 3000 enemies at one time with zelda's quick attacks


----------



## 3DSPoet (Apr 14, 2016)

Here's my last contribution to this thread, as there's been some really good stuff in here to work from....

It is not easy to find happiness in ourselves, and it is not possible to find it elsewhere.--Agnes Repplier


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Apr 15, 2016)

Drugs. Wait, what? No, no. I meant... ummmm... hugs! Yes, hugs!


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I've been feeling pretty bad the last couple of days. I've been failing at everything lately, and i dont have the motivation to get up again and try it for the 10th time...
> So i ask you guys, what do you do to cheer yourself up?


DDoS a random site.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> DDoS a random site.


Great way xD


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Apr 19, 2016)

listen to music at loud volume


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Great way xD


Do a small site and make sure your anonymous don't want to die. I would do this one (It's cringeworthy)
http://shorkiepalace.com/index.htm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Justinde75 said:


> Great way xD


Omg here's another one! 
http://www.shorkiebreeder.com/shichon-puppies-shorkie-breeder.htm


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 19, 2016)

As someone who depression is more like a faithful hound - something that always is beside me, I find that nature walks help (hard to do in a concrete jungle, but at least it's beautiful).  Growing plants helps too - you nurture a plant and watch it grow.  (I'm working on some ghost pepper seeds now - peppers are a picky lot to grow, but it is satisfying to watch them bloom.)

If you are an introvert, go take a walk away from people.  I work in a job that requires people skills and sometimes I just want to yell and say "Go the **** away.", because people are an annoyance....


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> As someone who depression is more like a faithful hound - something that always is beside me, I find that nature walks help (hard to do in a concrete jungle, but at least it's beautiful).  Growing plants helps too - you nurture a plant and watch it grow.  (I'm working on some ghost pepper seeds now - peppers are a picky lot to grow, but it is satisfying to watch them bloom.)
> 
> If you are an introvert, go take a walk away from people.  I work in a job that requires people skills and sometimes I just want to yell and say "Go the **** away.", because people are an annoyance....


Deep.


----------



## FTRBND (Apr 19, 2016)

think about memes

remember 4/20 is tomorrow

remember i have a9lh

remember i dont have to deal with samsung's shitnox

batch save rekt threads

stalk astronautlevel

remember im not single


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 19, 2016)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Drugs.


A quick 420 makes everything better
Today is april the 20th
420


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 19, 2016)

Throw money in a consumerist way to make up for real happiness, e.g. change my old Nexus 4 for a S7 Edge.
While Not Dead:
Repeat with some other product.​
Rest in peace.

(oh, seems a little depressing when spelled out)


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Do a small site and make sure your anonymous don't want to die. I would do this one (It's cringeworthy)
> http://shorkiepalace.com/index.htm
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> ...


Omg that website looks like something a 9 year old girl made lol i bet you can fuck it up just by clicking on one of the categories


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Omg that website looks like something a 9 year old girl made lol i bet you can fuck it up just by clicking on one of the categories


xD I wanna DDoS it so bad but I'm not typing this in Tor and I'll be in deep crap if they get my IP. There's so much drama with Sherry and the other gal. Maybe I should get Kali Linux out again and beat it. But hey they won't notice it probably, it looks like it hasn't been updated in YEARS.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 19, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Throw money in a consumerist way to make up for real happiness, e.g. change my old Nexus 4 for a S7 Edge.
> While Not Dead:
> Repeat with some other product.​
> Rest in peace.
> ...


Dude im using the Nexus 4 right now... Its really bad... I cant even watch 6 youtube videos without the phone crashing and then it gives me errors... I flashed the stock rom 4 times but still no improvement. Im so happy that i can upgrade to the nexus 6 in June

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luglige said:


> xD I wanna DDoS it so bad but I'm not typing this in Tor and I'll be in deep crap if they get my IP. There's so much drama with Sherry and the other gal. Maybe I should get Kali Linux out again and beat it. But hey they won't notice it probably, it looks like it hasn't been updated in YEARS.


Looks like something out of the 90 hahah


----------



## funnystory (Apr 19, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I've been feeling pretty bad the last couple of days. I've been failing at everything lately, and i dont have the motivation to get up again and try it for the 10th time...
> So i ask you guys, what do you do to cheer yourself up?



Sulk in depression.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 19, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Dude im using the Nexus 4 right now... Its really bad... I cant even watch 6 youtube videos without the phone crashing and then it gives me errors... I flashed the stock rom 4 times but still no improvement. Im so happy that i can upgrade to the nexus 6 in June


Well, there was kind of a something that made me think: "Well, yeah, now is the time to get a new phone".
Also, works for cheering oneself up, if only for a couple of days max.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh...maybe working out?  I find that if I'm meeting with depression again, a good session of sweating does wonders for me.  Although, it takes...effort.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 19, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Oh...maybe working out?  I find that if I'm meeting with depression again, a good session of sweating does wonders for me.  Although, it takes...effort.


I've been outside more lately that might do it too haha

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Usually when i feel down i just eat ice cream haha. It makes me feel so much better haha


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I've been outside more lately that might do it too haha


Watch some leafyishere that works amazingly. Hisss


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 19, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I've been outside more lately that might do it too haha
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Usually when i feel down i just eat ice cream haha. It makes me feel so much better haha



Lol, if I used that method every time I was sad, I would be one of those people who need special hospital gurneys to get out of the house.  Mostly I try to commune with nature (probably was a damn hippy in my last life)...


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Lol, if I used that method every time I was sad, I would be one of those people who need special hospital gurneys to get out of the house.  Mostly I try to commune with nature (probably was a damn hippy in my last life)...


You seem depressed I would quit your stressful job and find a better one. I could hire you.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> You seem depressed I would quit your stressful job and find a better one. I could hire you.



Thanks.  Glad to know someone finds me employable!

No, it's not the job that's making me depressed.  I've just been genetically disposed to it.  Which sucks eggs.


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Thanks.  Glad to know someone finds me employable!
> 
> No, it's not the job that's making me depressed.  I've just been genetically disposed to it.  Which sucks eggs.


xD I don't think my line of work suites most people though. And I'm way too young to even be in it to. My teacher hates me for being myself which makes me stressed when she/he makes fun of me for my interests.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> xD I don't think my line of work suites most people though. And I'm way too young to even be in it to. My teacher hates me for being myself which makes me stressed when she/he makes fun of me for my interests.



There are some people out there that hate on everyone.  It's a weird mindset to be in and I will never understand it.

It's good to have interests and it's doubly good to be able to earn money with them!


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> There are some people out there that hate on everyone.  It's a weird mindset to be in and I will never understand it.
> 
> It's good to have interests and it's doubly good to be able to earn money with them!


Yeah but I feel that it's not the best interest to have. A lot of kids/teenagers/adults at school/workplace/house/prison make fun of me for it, not easy having a certain teacher on your back making sure you burn in bloody hell when you want to talk about Binary at break or discussing your hacking ideas and saying "back at it with your nerd stuff".


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 19, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Yeah but I feel that it's not the best interest to have. A lot of kids/teenagers/adults at school/workplace/house/prison make fun of me for it, not easy having a certain teacher on your back making sure you burn in bloody hell when you want to talk about Binary at break or discussing your hacking ideas and saying "back at it with your nerd stuff".



Some teachers should not be in their jobs.  If a student has an interest, show interest and investigate why they are interested.  And the thing is, "nerds" make the world go 'round, because technically minded people can fix stuff if it goes haywire.  (I've fixed too many of my friend's computers to count, and I've installed way too many firmwares to count too.)  Just look at people who repair cell phones - so much business!


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Some teachers should not be in their jobs.  If a student has an interest, show interest and investigate why they are interested.  And the thing is, "nerds" make the world go 'round, because technically minded people can fix stuff if it goes haywire.  (I've fixed too many of my friend's computers to count, and I've installed way too many firmwares to count too.)  Just look at people who repair cell phones - so much business!


Yah but hacking is WAY different. Teachers view me as a threat to the schools computer just cause I exist. So if I dare sit down near the computer they'll have my skin. Some kids are just idiots and I don't mind them making fun of me. Everyone else is either a friend or a higher up. Witch is cool I guess but having a negative rep is a everlasting effect and being the class nerd with a teacher abusing me is not something I want. He/she will even go as far as lying and getting me banned from the computers cause i was quote on quote "Miss-using it". I don't even have a clue.


----------



## astrangeone (Apr 20, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Yah but hacking is WAY different. Teachers view me as a threat to the schools computer just cause I exist. So if I dare sit down near the computer they'll have my skin. Some kids are just idiots and I don't mind them making fun of me. Everyone else is either a friend or a higher up. Witch is cool I guess but having a negative rep is a everlasting effect and being the class nerd with a teacher abusing me is not something I want. He/she will even go as far as lying and getting me banned from the computers cause i was quote on quote "Miss-using it". I don't even have a clue.



Ah, yes.  I remember high school vividly.  I think because the media has this warped view of hackers always doing something harmful to a system, when in reality, hackers just want to find out more about the system.  (And they haven't heard about employing hackers to test security?)  You'd eventually hit a level of education that doesn't care that you are a hacker.  By the way, school computers are ridiculously easy to get into.  I had so many opportunities to screw up the systems at school, but never took them.


----------



## Luglige (Apr 20, 2016)

astrangeone said:


> Ah, yes.  I remember high school vividly.  I think because the media has this warped view of hackers always doing something harmful to a system, when in reality, hackers just want to find out more about the system.  (And they haven't heard about employing hackers to test security?)  You'd eventually hit a level of education that doesn't care that you are a hacker.  By the way, school computers are ridiculously easy to get into.  I had so many opportunities to screw up the systems at school, but never took them.


Heh if only they knew.


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 20, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Watch some leafyishere that works amazingly. Hisss


Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Luglige (Apr 20, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiiisssssssssssssssssss


Hissssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Justinde75 (Apr 20, 2016)

Luglige said:


> Hissssssssssssssssssssssssss


Lizard clan Hisssssss


----------



## Luglige (Apr 20, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Lizard clan Hisssssss


Our gods lover


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 20, 2016)

Play some Kirby games. Works for me.


----------



## Luglige (Apr 20, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Play some Kirby games. Works for me.


GALLADEGUY YOU'RE STILL ALIVE!!!


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 20, 2016)

Luglige said:


> GALLADEGUY YOU'RE STILL ALIVE!!!


?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 21, 2016)

Booze works for me.


----------



## lampdemon (Apr 21, 2016)

Watch 2 girls 1 cup, make sure you're not consuming any food at the time.


----------



## GalladeGuy (Apr 21, 2016)

lampdemon said:


> Watch 2 girls 1 cup, make sure you're not consuming any food at the time.


That's disgusting. Why would anyone watch that??


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 21, 2016)

hot shower! and play video games watch some good stuff.
eat lots of chocolate (sugar) :3

and.. fappieren :3


----------



## LittleFlame (Apr 21, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> That's disgusting. Why would anyone watch that??


fetishes


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2016)

Generally I am a pretty cheerful person and have long accepted that I am basically a step above oxygen thief, that I will be forgotten 5 minutes after I am gone and will not amount to anything, and frankly I like it like that.

Still


If you don't know why that should cheer people up then that is OK, if it is new to you and works then you are welcome.


----------

